# I think I trained my dog to chew on wood chips!



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Know exactly what you mean. I have created a monster--not with wood chips, but other things like tissues.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in a similar boat with shredded mulch. 

You could start treating at "leave it" instead and then work up to a treat at every two "leave its", then every three, etc. It has made a big difference with us....although she still loves fresh mulch on occasion.


----------

